# Coyote Bounty/Contracts Designed To Fail?



## pibjr (Dec 5, 2013)

I was talking with someone a while back and he said the opinion of the group he belongs to is that the coyote bounty and the associated contracts were set up to pacify the SFW. They also felt that the contracts were set up to fail. By this he meant the areas that contracts were awarded for were set up so there would be a low success rate. This way the DWR could come back and say there isn't a coyote problem.

Any thought? I would especially like to hear from people who were awarded a contract. What were their experiences and thoughts.o-||


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

There are always conspiracy theories and always people who aren't happy with what decisions are. Guess history will be the only way to tell.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I heard that certain members of the UWN are purposely keeping the deer population down so they can force trophy quality units and privatize hunting.

-^|^-*\\-\\*:clock::flypig:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

It's all selenium I tell ya....selenium...:shock:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

pibjr said:


> I was talking with someone a while back and he said the opinion of the group he belongs to is that the coyote bounty and the associated contracts were set up to pacify the SFW.


True. Never mind that SFW played that hand before, with no effect.



pibjr said:


> IThey also felt that the contracts were set up to fail. By this he meant the areas that contracts were awarded for were set up so there would be a low success rate. This way the DWR could come back and say there isn't a coyote problem.


Plain stupid. Why would the DWR do that? If there is a coyote problem, it is contrary to the DWR's interests.

Granted, I'm biased. Killing coyotes ain't the answer. If coyotes are really a problem, anywhere, don't we need to know why? I mean, there are coyotes from one end of this state to the other. Always were. Always will be.

Coyotes are plentiful where I hunt. Hear them howling every morning. But the deer B/D ratio is up. Population is up.

Coyotes are plentiful in the Wasatch extended areas, yet those areas continue to produce some of the biggest bucks in the state. And the population even sustains a substantial doe harvest. Year after year.

So if coyote suppression works anywhere, I have to wonder what's different.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The bounty has put more coyote hunters afield--many that don't have a clue what they are doing. This is beneficial to the coyote. Chasing them around and calling with rookie mistakes will smarten them up. I know for a fact that they watch, listen, and learn. Very smart animal. Population will continue to increase because of the bounty.


----------

